# Tool Tipps werden bei Proxyverbindung nicht angezeigt.



## Oli (25. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

wenn meine Internetverbindung über einen Proy läuft werden die Tool Tipps, die eine Klasse beschreiben nicht angezeigt. 

Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Nov 2008)

Hast du die API Doc lokal, oder per URL angebunden?


----------



## Oli (25. Nov 2008)

Hi,

die ist lokal eingebunden: C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0_03 

In dem Ordner liegt rt.jar


----------



## Lim_Dul (25. Nov 2008)

Das jre reicht, du brauchst das jdk, wo die src.zip enthalten ist.


----------



## Oli (25. Nov 2008)

Hallo nochmals,

wo kann ich denn diese Zip - Datei downloaden, ich hab zwar den Link:

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/

aber das nützt mir nichts, da das komischerweise vom Proxy geblockt wird. (Wenn ich die Seite über den Browser öffne funktionierts, also wohl eher Eclipse - Einstellunen, die hier falsch sind oder?)

Wo kann ich denn diese zip-Datei downloaden, da ich sie weder in der jre noch im jdk finden kann.

Danke Oli


----------



## Oli (26. Nov 2008)

Hi,

ich hab auch versucht die rt.jar aus dem jdk einzubinden. Wenn ich das jar aber mit "Validate" überprüfe, kommt die Meldung, das es ungültig ist, da index.html und package-list fehlen...

Gibt es nirgends eine Möglichkeit die ApiDoc herunterzuladen?

Grüße Oli



Edit: weder die rt.jar aus dem jdk/lib noch die src.zip bringen den gewünschten Erfolg. Ich habe es so gemacht wie hier:
http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t518119-how-to-display-java-api-document-in-eclipse.html
beschrieben


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2008)

Richte mal in deinem IE und in Eclipse die Proxy Settings richtig ein. Das mit dem IE ist unabhängig vom Standardbrowser, denn Eclipse verwendet zum HTML rendern auf Windows immer den IE.


----------



## Oli (26. Nov 2008)

Die Proxy Settings passen. Ich habe jetzt jeweil jre und jdk als update10 und siehe da es funktioniert...

Hauptsache drüberinstalliert... ;-)

Grüße Oli


----------

